# [GNOME] pkg install Bug



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

`pkg install` seems to be having trouble finding anything:







Is this a temporary problem or is something wrong with my VM install? It was fine 24 hours ago.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you should start by using `# pkg search` to obtain the exact name of the package.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol. Woops! I've just been using freshports.org as my guide for `pkg install`!






So, gnome2 works for `pkg_add`, but not for `pkg install`? The latter has to use gnome-desktop-2.32.1_3? Weird.






Handbook has it wrong too:


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like that gnome-desktop-x isn't it either. I don't think it's available in packages anymore. I'll have to compile in ports.


----------



## kpa (Nov 16, 2013)

Do not mix `pkg_add` with `pkg install`, they are inherently incompatible with each other. The instructions are not yet updated to PKGNG (the new pkg(8) commands) because none of the supported versions of FreeBSD default to PKGNG yet.

You can probably fix the mess by forgetting that `pkg_add` even exists and forcefully reinstalling the packages you installed with the wrong command using `pkg install -f`. Since you have already used the new `pkg install` it would be much more work to convert everything back to the old package format, hence my recommendation to stick with the new pkg(8) commands now.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

The Handbook shows `pkg install gnome2`. So far I've had no mess from using `pkg install <file>`, where <file> is whatever freshports.org has listed for the `pkg_add` command. The fact is, there doesn't appear to be a GNOME package available for `pkg install` at all at the moment.

For future reference, how do you ascertain the name of a package to install with `pkg install`? With `pkg search` and not freshports.org?

By the way, I don't understand what you mean by _"forcefully reinstalling the packages you installed with the wrong command using pkg add"_. I've only ever used `pkg install`. What wrong command are you referring to?


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

There's something wrong with gnome in ports and packages.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 16, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> For future reference, how do you ascertain the name of a package to install with `pkg install`? With `pkg search` and not freshports.org?



Certainly not with freshports.org, not for the moment being. There are several ways to deal with package names (exact patterns, globbing, regular expressionsâ€¦), the best undoubtedly is to do some home work: `pkg help search`, `pkg help install`. All is clearly explained there.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

That's great to know. So far I've been lucky then. Nevertheless, gnome is faulty at the moment. Whether using `pkg search` or whatever other means, it's not there to install.


----------



## kpa (Nov 16, 2013)

I edited my post to show the correct commands. By a wrong command I meant `pkg_add`.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

I have not used `pkg_add` though.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2013)

Is your ports tree up to date?

The screenshot in post #7 does not show the actual error.  Please do a `make clean`, then use script(1) to make a log of the build and post it to pastebin.com.  Reading Using script(1) probably will not help, but it won't hurt either.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, ports tree is up-to-date. It just cannot install gnome2 by building in ports, and it cannot find gnome2 in packages using `pkg install`. Is there an official channel to report such bugs? I'll do the `script`of the `make clean` for the bug report.

I am now installing gnome2 using the `pkg_add` command. So, the package is obviously available. There must be a broken link somewhere in pkgng. And to not even be able to compile source is always disconcerting.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 17, 2013)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> the best undoubtedly is to do some home work: `pkg help search`, `pkg help install`. All is clearly explained there.



This really didn't do much in the way of determining what to use to install gnome2 with `pkg install`, but thanks.

There is also a typo in the -g flag instruction of `pkg help search`: "seached" should be "searched"


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> There is also a typo in the -g flag instruction of `pkg help search`: "seached" should be "searched"



Please enter a PR.


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2013)

Oops yeah, I somehow got the impression that you had already installed some packages with `pkg_add -r`...


----------



## markbsd (Nov 17, 2013)

PR lodged. Hopefully someone knows what's up with GNOME.



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> Oops yeah, I somehow got the impression that you had already installed some packages with `pkg_add -r`...



I thought so. I, too, am guilty of scanning posts and making hasty conclusions. I think everybody tends to do it.

Does someone, who is using pkgng, just want to type `pkg install gnome2`, just to see if it gets them to the "do you want to install [Y|n] prompt?". It may well just be this VM install or something.

Maybe GNOME2 has been removed in anticipation for GNOME3? Because it appears as though my `pkg_add -r gnome2` last resort workaround has now failed too. This is such a basic procedure -- I mean, I'm simply trying to install GNOME for goodness sake! -- that something is blatantly broken!


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 17, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> This really didn't do much in the way of determining what to use to install gnome2 with `pkg install`, but thanks.



On the contrary, it shows that thereâ€™s not such a package and that blindly typing things wonâ€™t lead anywhere except to frustration (which, by the way, is perfectly understandable as official documentation on GNOME is really not up-to-date).



> Does someone, who is using pkgng, just want to type pkg install gnome2, just to see if it gets them to the "do you want to install [Y|n] prompt?". It may well just be this VM install or something.



It wonâ€™t work, see above. But `# pkg install gnome2-lite` should work if you are using the official repositories (not tested).

```
# pkg search gnome2
gnome2-lite-2.32.1
gnome2-power-tools-2.32.1_2
gnome2-reference-2.20_1
ruby19-gnome2-1.1.5
rubygem-gnome2-2.0.2
```


----------



## markbsd (Nov 17, 2013)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> On the contrary, it shows that thereâ€™s not such a package and that blindly typing things wonâ€™t lead anywhere except to frustration (which, by the way, is perfectly understandable as official documentation on Gnome is really not up-to-date).



I followed the instructions from the Handbook, which, given its outdated form, might well be "blindly typing" -- as you rightly alluded to the outdated documentation, which is unusual, I would think, for FreeBSD -- but not through lack of effort or ignorance.

Frustration is an understatement though; seems to be one thing after another lately.



> It wonâ€™t work, see above. But `# pkg install gnome2-lite` should work if you are using the official repositories (not tested).
> 
> ```
> # pkg search gnome2
> ...



What if one doesn't want the lite install? Like I said, `pkg search` doesn't provide the answer to that.


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2013)

The full GNOME2 (x11/gnome2) should be there as a package but it's not. It could be because it does not build for whatever reason, a dependency of it is possibly broken. Worth reporting at the freebsd-gnome mailing list.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2013)

It's always possible a port fails to build for whatever reason. You can see here if it does and why.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=x11&portname=gnome2&wildcard=


----------



## xxERICxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone.

First post here and new FreeBSD user.



			
				markbsd said:
			
		

> I followed the instructions from the Handbook, which, given its outdated form, might well be "blindly typing" -- as you rightly alluded to the outdated documentation, which is unusual, I would think, for FreeBSD -- but not through lack of effort or ignorance.
> 
> Frustration is an understatement though; seems to be one thing after another lately.
> 
> What if one doesn't want the lite install? Like I said, `pkg search` doesn't provide the answer to that.



I too quickly found out that searching and installing GNOME 2 via `# pkg install` wasn't fruitful. After many hours of searching online I came to the final conclusion that the best thing to do is as was already said above.

`# pkg install gnome2-lite`
`# pkg install gnome2-fifth-toe`

And so forth and so on. GNOME Lite only means that it comes with the bare minimum applications, I have not found it to be any less of a usual GNOME 2 experience after installing fifth-toe and others.

Hope that gives some reassurance. Best of luck!


----------

